# WarCraft (RTS) NO WOW! Clubhouse



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

For the fellow members who prefer WarCraft Real Time Strategey games over WoW. I've only played WarCraft I, II & Expansion and yet ro play III.

Members (Alpha-Numeric)

a_ump
Bo$$
CounterZeus
entropy13
f22a4bandit
JC316
Kursah
Ray_Rogers2109


----------



## JC316 (Jul 22, 2011)

Definitely. I still have my Battlenet edition of Warcraft 2. Didn't much care for warcaft 3 though.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Definitely. I still have my Battlenet edition of Warcraft 2. Didn't much care for warcaft 3 though.



I still have the CDs of WarCraft I/II & Expansion. Anyway how I can get these to run on Windows 7? I've played more DIABLO II compared to DIABLO and only played StarCraft. Still wanting to play WarCraft III.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 22, 2011)

I played warcraft 3 + frozen throne. still waiting for the next REAL warcraft game


----------



## a_ump (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm a big Warcraft 3 multiplayer fan. Never did do the campaigns of it and the expansion though. Did i miss out? i might re-install. I'm also running windows 7 though 32-bit. 

I'll see if i can get it to work ray. You did try the usual Run in Compatibility mode: XP SP3 right?


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

a_ump said:


> I'm a big Warcraft 3 multiplayer fan. Never did do the campaigns of it and the expansion though. Did i miss out? i might re-install. I'm also running windows 7 though 32-bit.
> 
> I'll see if i can get it to work ray. You did try the usual Run in Compatibility mode: XP SP3 right?



I didn't even try with WarCraft II including expansion since it said on the discs MS-DOS. WarCraft III I'll be buying the Battlechest then play through the campaigns before multiplayer. I do really enjoy Real Time and Turn Based Strategy games.
Currently on this Compaq POS I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit SP1. Can't even get SYSTEM SHOCK 2 to work. TRON 2.0 I have all settings on maximum though!


----------



## a_ump (Jul 22, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I didn't even try with WarCraft II including expansion since it said on the discs MS-DOS. WarCraft III I'll be buying the Battlechest then play through the campaigns before multiplayer. I do really enjoy Real Time and Turn Based Strategy .
> Currently on this Compaq POS I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit SP1. Can't even get SYSTEM SHOCK 2 to work. TRON 2.0 I have all settings on maximum though!



haha shit i'm on a compaq POS, GMA 950...lovely eh? but im bufferin a movie now, i'll dl wc3 from blizzard tonight, try to install and see if i can get it to run.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 23, 2011)

a_ump said:


> haha shit i'm on a compaq POS, GMA 950...lovely eh? but im bufferin a movie now, i'll dl wc3 from blizzard tonight, try to install and see if i can get it to run.



Compaq Presario SR5510F with nVidia 8400GS GPU. I'm not wasting anymore money on this pre-built of course.


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 23, 2011)

I have WarCraft III and its expansion pack. Campaigns were very good, but I mostly just played DoTA though.

Started playing it on a Pentium III with a nvidia riva tnt2 pro


----------



## a_ump (Jul 23, 2011)

yea i thought of buying an HD 5670 but decided any game i can play on this thing is because it has great gameplay, not graphics.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 23, 2011)

Warcraft 3 + Frozen Throne rocks! I still play those from time to time...started a fresh campaign run back in Feb, and I play it a couple times a month when taking a break from my indie games and steam sale games lol. Warcraft has always been a solid rts series imho.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jul 23, 2011)

I absolutely LOVED WC III + Frozen Throne. I'm a multiplaying fiend on RTS, and I lost a few months of my life playing Footies on FT.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I'll buy the WarCraft III Battlechest as soon as my computer is finished then!


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 23, 2011)

Only played III, both Reign of Chaos and the Frozen Throne.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 24, 2011)

@Ray
RoC works fine in 7/32-bit. Just now playing the campaign. Got through the Human one. It is an intriguing storyline, though it feels kinda short. Took me only...3hrs i think on normal to beat 1/3 of it, was expecting a campaign about as long as Starcraft's but oh well.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 26, 2011)

a_ump said:


> @Ray
> RoC works fine in 7/32-bit. Just now playing the campaign. Got through the Human one. It is an intriguing storyline, though it feels kinda short. Took me only...3hrs i think on normal to beat 1/3 of it, was expecting a campaign about as long as Starcraft's but oh well.



Well my Compaq Presario crapped out. I'm using my housemates computer until I get the one I'm building "usable" in August. I'll be using 7/64-bit on it.


----------

